# should i?



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

hi guys. ok according to everything i can find, its legal here in louisiana for anyone 17 and older (excluding felons, stolen guns, ect) to posses and carry a handgun. im 18 and spend a lot of time fishing and hunting on public land and water where run ins with obvious drug users, drunks, and other unsavory two legged pests, which worry me much more than the gators or very rare but still present cougars. i also live just outside a bad part of town so a late night trip to the store can be a bit worrysome. but most of the time when im out and on the water or in the woods, i look like trouble. im a huge dude and my wilderness atire includes no sleeves and a bandana on my head. anyway, to get to the point, i have guns, not old enough for a cc but want to carry, but no one here ocs. its perfectly legal, but im still almost certain to have some cops glock in my face over it due to someones ignorance. would you, in my sittuation, carry?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

http://forum.opencarry.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?102-Louisiana

start reading everything here


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

swampcrawler said:


> i look like trouble. im a huge dude and my wilderness atire includes no sleeves and a bandana on my head. .....no one here ocs. its perfectly legal, but im still almost certain to have some cops glock in my face over it due to someones ignorance. ......


if you are opposed to a make over, i would suggest growing a very thick skin, a calm demeanor and learn to enjoy looking into the business end of the said glock now and then.

oc is legal in your state EXCEPT where it was illegal prior to the legalization. there is preemption against new laws but many old ones are still on the books. learn the laws in your area.... get to know the cops

a word of advice, act like its nothing new, like you have never been without your gun.... act like it is nothing more than your sunglasses. dont draw attention to it, dont fidget with it, dont play with it and unless asked, dont talk about it. if you act immature with it you will be the subject of a MWAG call and are gonna spend HOURS explaining yourself.

be sure of the laws, have the name of a gun rights lawyer already and exercise your rights


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks guys. ima read up some more, and try to find some folks to talk to. i know my way around a gun, know how to act around people while in possesion of one, ect. i know that an 18 year old with a handgun will make most people nervous, but im a good kid.

i just wanna be darn sure im legal before setting out.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

swampcrawler said:


> thanks guys. ima read up some more, and try to find some folks to talk to. i know my way around a gun, know how to act around people while in possesion of one, ect. i know that an 18 year old with a handgun will make most people nervous, but im a good kid.
> 
> i just wanna be darn sure im legal before setting out.


check out the open carry link i gave you, find people in your area that can advise you about local laws and then read and understand everything before you start. feel free to pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

i actually went ahead and joined that forum. thanks for the pointer.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you can find me, same name in the oregon area of the forum..... and youre welcome


----------

